# Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?



## MetallSimon (5. August 2017)

*Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Wie schon im Titel, bringt ein SSD Kühler dem normalen Nutzer, der nur ab und zu mal ein Programm installiert oder paar Datein kopiert etwas?
Kommt es eventuell der Lebensdauer zugute, weil die Temperaturschwankungen nicht mehr all zu groß sind?


----------



## Körschgen (5. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Das hängt von der SSD ab, nicht vom Sockel.


Manche NVME Laufwerke werden schon sehr warm.
In vielen Laptops wird empfohlen der SSD ein Wärmeleitpad zu spendieren, um diese thermisch ans  Metallgehäuse anzubinden.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Eine gute Kühlung kommt immer der Lebenszeit zu Gute,wie stark hängt natürlich vom Nutzungsprofil ab.
Manche werden jetzt argumentieren das vorher die Anzahl der Schreibzyklen höhere Relevanz haben und dem Stimme ich auch vollkommen zu,eine gute Kühlung schadet in jedem Fall nicht und bietet in extrem Fallen Reserven.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wie schon im Titel, bringt ein SSD Kühler dem normalen Nutzer, der nur ab und zu mal ein Programm installiert oder paar Datein kopiert etwas?


Nein.

Bis eine M.2-SSD Temperaturen erreicht wo sie drosseln muss muss sie mehrere Minuten lang mit voller Geschwindigkeit schreiben.
Erstens hat ein "normaler Nutzer" gar kein Quell/Ziellaufwerk das so schnell wäre um das überhaupt zu machen (wenn du mit 2 GB/s auf die SSD schreiben willst musst du auch was haben das 2 GB/s liefert... also eine zweite NVME-SSD...) und zweitens sind das mehrere 100GB die geschrieben werden müssten was ein normaler Nutzer auch nicht am Stück macht.

Kurz: M.2-SSD-Kühlung ist ein Marketinggag, sonst nix.



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Kommt es eventuell der Lebensdauer zugute, weil die Temperaturschwankungen nicht mehr all zu groß sind?


Rein wissenschaftlich/theoretisch: Ja.
Praktisch: Es ist völlig egal. Eine M.2-SSD hält bei normaler Nutzung Größenordnung 100 Jahre - egal ob sie dabei 20, 40 oder 60°C warm ist. Der Grund warum solche Laufwerke ausfallen, der Controllertod, kann dich immer ereilen und ist auch nicht wirklich temperaturabhängig.

Wenn man einen solchen Kühler hat kann man ihn natürlich nutzen bzw. man muss ja nichts verschenken - aber nötig ist son Ding garantiert nicht.


----------



## TohruLP (5. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Die Frage sollte eher lauten: "Bringt eine M.2 SSD dem normalen Nutzer etwas?"
Meine Meinung dazu:
SATA M.2 SSDs sind nur sinnvoll für Laptops, um Platz zu sparen. PCIe M.2 SSDs bringen dem "Durchschnittsanwender" keinen spürbaren Vorteil.

Um zu deiner Frage zurückzukommen: Die Kühler sorgen dafür, dass das Drosseln der Geschwindigkeit von PCIe SSDs herausgezögert wird. Dafür muss man aber teilweise mehr schreiben, als die SSDs Kapazität haben bzw. hängt es eher vom Modell ab, wie schnell sie sich erwärmen und dementsprechend die Geschwindigkeit drosseln. Ein leichter Luftzug kühlt meistens übrigens besser als diese kleinen Passiv-Kühler.


----------



## Tolotos66 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

OK, aber gibt es denn gute SSD-Kühler? Ich glaube, PCGH hat das mal vor einiger Zeit getestet und die Ergebnisse waren eher mau. Ich für meinen Teil denke, das ein gut durchlüftetes Case da ausreicht. Vllt macht so ein Kühler in einem itx-Gehäuse Sinn oder wenn man extrem große Datenmengen verschiebt.
Gruß T.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Wenn du wirklich vorhast, dauerhaft sequentiell irre schnell Tonnen an Daten zu schreiben dass eine M.2 überhitzen würde dann gibts genau einen Kühler auf dem Markt der das bei jeder beliebigen SSD erlaubt ohne dass gedrosselt wird... der da:
Aqua Computer kryoM.2 evo PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter mit Passivkuhler (53246)


----------



## Tolotos66 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Danke für die Info  Cooles Teil, aber auch nicht ganz günstig.
Gruß T.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Wenn man keinen M.2 Slot hat und sowieso einen Steckkartenadapter braucht kann man als Nerd den nehmen aber wie schon gesagt die Kühlung ist im normalen Anwendungsfall völlig egal bzw. gar nicht nötig. Selbst ganz ohne Kühler muss mans wirklich mit Gewalt drauf anlegen dass eine M2 zu heiß wird. Im "normalen" Gebrauch werden die Dinger wenn überhaupt handwarm.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*



TohruLP schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte eher lauten: "Bringt eine M.2 SSD dem normalen Nutzer etwas?"
> Meine Meinung dazu:
> SATA M.2 SSDs sind nur sinnvoll für Laptops, um Platz zu sparen. PCIe M.2 SSDs bringen dem "Durchschnittsanwender" keinen spürbaren Vorteil.


Thema verfehlt, 6 setzen 
Für mich viel die Entscheidung auf eine M.2 PCIe SSD weil sich einige Faktoren zufällig getroffen haben:
- Es ist Zeit zu tauschen, da meine HDDs laut und alt
- Ich habe relativ wenig Platz und es fallen 2 Kabel weg, da direkt auf Mainboard
- Der Kurs EUR-USD steht grad ziemlich gut, was die Preise teilweise interessant macht

btt: In Letzter Zeit werden es immer mehr SSD Kühler"Bleche" wie EK-M.2 NVMe Heatsink: M.2-SSD-Passivkuhler von EK Water Blocks , daher die Frage ob sowas sinvoll ist 
Danke @Alk, dann kann ich beruhigt darauf verzichten


----------



## MrPe (7. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Ich nutze die Samsung SSD 950 PRO in der 512GB-Variante. Weiterhin nutze ich eine Samsung SSD 840 PRO in der 256GB-Variante. Vorweg: Der gefühlte Geschwindigkeitsvorteil einer NVME-SSD zur SATA-SSD als Systemplatte hat mich nicht wirklich umgehauen. Da war der Umstieg damals von SATA-HDD auf SATA-SSD deutlich spürbarer. Zurück zum Thema Temperatur: Als ich die NVME-SSD in mein neues System einbaute war klar, dass ich diese erst mal auf Herz und Nieren teste. Und dabei ist mir beim benchen aufgefallen, dass sie gegen Ende der Tests immer deutlich an Übertragungsrate verlor. Erst als ich parallel die Temperaturen mitloggte, viel mir auf, dass die NVME-SSD sehr schnell sehr heiß wird. Bei 74 Grad Celsius fängt meine an sich zu drosseln. Und diese erreicht sie recht flott. Meine anfängliche Begeisterung war dahin. Natürlich kann man behaupten, in normalen Lastszenarien wird dies kaum bzw. nicht zu spüren sein. Aber mal im Ernst - wir sind doch Enthusiasten, warum sonst kaufe ich mir ne M.2-SSD oder auch meine 1080Ti????? Da passt es einfach nicht ins Bild, dass ein absolutes High-End-Produkt (auch preislich gesehen) nicht im Stande ist, seine Leistung dauerhaft abzugeben. Auch gefällt mir da der kürzlich erschienene Artikel in der (von mir abonnierten) PCGH-Zeitschrift zum Thema SSD-Kühlung nicht wirklich. O-Ton von mc: Wenn eine M.2-SSD eine Kühlung nötig hätte, wäre sie anders gebaut. Hier muss ich Veto einlegen - Einspruch Euer Ehren! Bestes Gegenbeispiel: X299-Boards! Ich selbst habe jetzt die kryoM.2 micro auf die NVME geklippt und siehe da, ich schaffe es auch in Dauerläufen von Benchmarks nicht, die SSD zum Drosseln zu bewegen. Und das alles mit nem 10-Euro-Kühler. Mir wären diese 10 Euro beim Kauf völlig Bockwurst gewesen. Ob die SSD nun 310 oder 320 Euro gekostet hätte - egal. Was gab es kürzlich für einen Aufschrei, als man feststellte, dass die Spannungswandler bei den neuen X299-Boards zu heiß wurden. Zwar erst beim Übertakten, aber die ganze Welt schien sich darüber zu entzürnen. Der8auer schimpfte und z.B. ASUS reagierte. Schön so... Warum wird es aber bei den NVME-SSDs so einfach abgetan??? Auch ein X299-Board läuft mit gedrosselten CPUs noch mehr als schnell genug, nur da will man es nicht akzeptieren??? Darüber hinaus ist doch jedem Hardware-Fan klar, dass kühlere Bauteile auch länger halten. So zeigt es PCGH doch immer wieder auf. Und darum war ich das erste Mal über die Äußerungen eines Mitarbeiters der PCGH auch enttäuscht, als das Thema Kühlung bei NVME-SSDs nicht praxisrelevant sein sollte. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass es endlich solche Kühllösungen gibt und die SSD nun - wenn auch nur beim Benchen - voll ausgefahren werden kann. Von High-End-Hardware erwarte ich nichts anderes. Weder von einem X299-Board, ner 1080Ti oder aber einer NVME-SSD. Und meine Meinung ist, dass eine Kühlung einer NVME-SSD in Anbetracht des Preises überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion stehen sollte. Man hätte zumindest die Desktop-Versionen mit Kühlern versehen sollen - ab Werk. Zwar läuft die SSD nie wirklich dauerhaft unter Volllast, jedoch erwärmte sie sich in BF1 z.B. deutlich mehr als jetzt mit passivem Kühler. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken, ob man auch mit ner gedrosselten CPU, ner gedrosselten Grafikkarte genauso leben wollen würde. "Ne Vega drosselt sich nach ca. 15 Minuten Dauerlast" - was gäbe es da wohl für Kommentare??? Man soll ja sowieso Bildschirmpausen einlegen - die Zeit also zum Runterkühlen der Hardware...  Vergleichen wir das doch mal mit einem PKW: Nach 15 Minuten Vmax drosselt sich das Auto automatisch. Wer fährt schon länger Vollgas auf der Autobahn? Also auch da nicht praxisrelevant? Genug der Vergleiche. Ich für meinen Teil kühle die M.2 - ob praxisrelevant oder nicht...


----------



## MOD6699 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Ist das eigentlich "normal" das m.2 beim schreiben klackern?


----------



## MrPe (7. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich "normal" das m.2 beim schreiben klackern?



...nur, wenn sie nicht richtig mit dem Mainboard verschraubt wurde  

Falls die Frage ernst gemeint war: Ich habe ein derartiges Problem weder selbst erlebt noch jemals davon gehört... Die Frage hat auch nich wirklich was mit dem Thema hier zu tun.


----------



## HisN (7. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> btt: In Letzter Zeit werden es immer mehr SSD Kühler"Bleche" wie EK-M.2 NVMe Heatsink: M.2-SSD-Passivkuhler von EK Water Blocks , daher die Frage ob sowas sinvoll ist
> Danke @Alk, dann kann ich beruhigt darauf verzichten



Sinnvoll spielst sich in Deinem Kopf und in Deinem Umfeld ab.
Werden Deine SSDs nicht warm, weil Du sie nicht belastest und sie in einem Luftstrom liegen, dann wohl nicht.
Wenn Deine SSDs auf der Rückseite vom Board oder im Abluftstrom Deiner Graka hängen, dann eventuell. 

Ich hab zwei von meinen dreien in Leucht-Kühlern, weil ich das Orange haben wollte und eine Zugriffs-Anzeige. Krass oder was nicht alles "sinnvoll" definiert^^
Mit der Temperatur hat es z.b. bei mir überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9hdftDi4u9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (12. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Ich sage ganz klar: Ja. ^^ Ich habe meine PM961 direkt mit einem passiven kyro M.2 gekauft. Die SSD hat noch nie 40°C gespührt, ist im idle unter dem Kühler ~10°C wärmer als meine SATA-Modelle. Ich wäre schön blöd gewesen, einen Adapter ohne Kühler zu nehmen. Das hat THW schon vor über zwei Jahren mit den Vormodellen nachgewiesen und da ging es nur partiell um das Drosseln bei Dauerlast, sondern um Verhalten im Alltag.
Mit SSD's bei denen bei 550 MB/s Ende ist, ist es wirklich sinnfrei bzw. gibt es dann Alternativen bei der SSD-Auswahl. Der M.2-Slot bzw. ein Adapter ohne Kühler langt dann vollkommen. Sich vorher zu informieren hat durchaus seine Vorteile, solange man Schein von Sein unterscheiden kann versteht sich. Was so in Foren erzählt wird, ist mir egal und du darfst auch meinen subjektiven Post als Halbwissen betrachten. Und gleich: Ja der NVMe/PCIe-Adapter ist mit SSD's, die mehr als 1500 MB/s Bandbreite betreitstellen auf den meisten Boards den M.2-Slots vorzuziehen auch wenn alle PCIe-Lanes angebunden sind. Einfach mal die Suchmaschiene anwerfen und wissen warum...


----------



## HisN (12. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Welcher Normalo hat schon Anwendungs-Szenarien wo tatsächlich 1,5GB Daten/sec (oder mehr) geschaufelt werden.
BESONDERS wenn der geneigte Normalo nur eine einzelne M.2 verbaut hat.

Hast Du z.b. mit HWinfo mal beobachtet was Deine Laufwerke so machen?
Es würde ja schon reichen wenn man das Programm einfach mal nen Tag lang im Hintergrund laufen lässt, und dann auf den Wert schaut, der bei Maximum steht.
Müsste ich direkt mal machen.


----------



## harley765 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Nur mal so aus Erfahrung.
In meinem PC sind zwei 950 Pro an zwei M.2 unter zwei GraKa verbaut. Und es herrscht doch reger Datenverkehr zwischen den Beiden. (auch mal ein paar Minuten am Stück. (Fotograf mit 42MP))
trotz der sinnlosen Platzierung unter der GraKa hatte noch nie eine SSD mehr als 65 Grad. Ohne Kühler. Und obwohl auch die GraKa's  nicht untätig sind. Die unterstützen bei LR die Entwicklung.
Ein PC Teil das mit Temps um 60-70 Grad nicht klar kommt hat in einem (Arbeits)-PC nichts verloren.
Ist meine Meinung. Ich will Arbeiten nicht Basteln


----------



## azzih (12. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Die Dinger werden 50-60 Grad warm. Kühlung ist da totaler Nonsense. Luftstrom durch Gehäusebelüftung ist hier vollkommen ausreichend


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*



harley765 schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Erfahrung.
> In meinem PC sind zwei 950 Pro an zwei M.2 unter zwei GraKa verbaut. Und es herrscht doch reger Datenverkehr zwischen den Beiden. (auch mal ein paar Minuten am Stück. (Fotograf mit 42MP))
> trotz der sinnlosen Platzierung unter der GraKa hatte noch nie eine SSD mehr als 65 Grad. Ohne Kühler. Und obwohl auch die GraKa's  nicht untätig sind. Die unterstützen bei LR die Entwicklung.
> Ein PC Teil das mit Temps um 60-70 Grad nicht klar kommt hat in einem (Arbeits)-PC nichts verloren.



Genau das ist die Praxis. Selbst bei starkem Gebrauch des gesamten PCs und ohne irgendwelche Kühlung drosseln M.2-SSDs effektiv nie.
Die ganze Thematik ist in den Medien sinnlos komplett übertrieben hochgepusht. Wer sich da ernsthaft einredet einen Unterschied zu bemerken ob seine M2 gekühlt ist oder nicht ist sich schlicht was am schönreden.


----------



## dagger85 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Kann dir keiner genau sagen musst halt die Temperaturen selber im Auge behalten


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Möchte dieses Thema kurz wieder aufrufen, da ich mir heute meine erste SSD-M.2 eingebaut habe.
Gekauft habe ich mir die Samsung SSD 960 EVO (M.2-SSD).

Habe sie über Outlet von Alternate für nur 169,90 Euro bekommen, also 45 Euro unter dem Neupreis (214,90€).
Eine 860 EVO als SSD hätte Neu 159,90 Euro gekostet, also 10 Euro günstiger.

In meinem Fall habe ich mich dennoch zur M.2 entschieden wegen der höhere Geschwindigkeit, auch wenn diese am ende nur Messbar ist und weil ich keine Kabeln mehr verlegen wollte.
Die Integration per Samsung Software verlief innerhalb von nur 15 Min problemlos.

Jetzt interessierte mich die Temperaturen was sie erreichen würde, denn diese liegen schon über einer normalen SSD, aber immer noch im Grünen Bereich.
Im laufe des Betriebs, da ich die Platte nun als Systemplatte am laufen habe liegt sie zwischen 40-45 Grad.
Während von Spielen komme ich nicht über 50 Grad.

Innerhalb von Benchmark komme ich auf etwa 67 Grad.
Größere Dateien kopiere ich nur selten, so dass dieser Fall bei mir nicht oft vorkommen wird.
Momentan sehe ich daher von einer Kühlung ab, auch wenn ich mit einem passiv Kühler 10-15 Grad besser werden würde.

Da ich eine Wasserkühlung verbaut habe, wäre eine Wasserkühlung auch nicht ausgeschlossen.
Was sich aber wiederum nicht lohnt bei den Temperaturen was ich erreiche.

PS... hatte schon bedenken wegen dem Outlet Angebot, aber die Festplatte war Original verpackt und wies auch keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren auf.
Laut CrystalDiskinfo was ich erst vor kurzem ausgeführt habe sind 2 Betriebsstunden drauf. Ich habe sie aber heute Morgen schon um 12:00 Uhr verbaut, so dass ich davon ausgehe das diese 2 Stunden von mir selber sind.
Habe den Rechner heute noch nicht lange an gehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im laufe des Betriebs, da ich die Platte nun als Systemplatte am laufen habe liegt sie zwischen 40-45 Grad.
> Während von Spielen komme ich nicht über 50 Grad.
> Innerhalb von Benchmark komme ich auf etwa 67 Grad.



Wie damals schon prophezeit:


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Selbst bei starkem Gebrauch des gesamten PCs und ohne irgendwelche Kühlung drosseln M.2-SSDs effektiv nie.




Jetzt haste den Beweis selbst gemacht.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## DARPA (18. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Ich möchte euch nicht widersprechen, aber darauf hinweisen, dass in Crystal Disk nur die Temperatur der RAM Module angezeigt wird. Der Controller ist aber der Part mit den höheren Temperaturen.
Hier bietet sich z.B, HWInfo zum Auslesen an, der zeigt beide Temperaturen an.


----------



## IICARUS (18. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Danke für die Info, das war mir noch nicht bekannt.

Habe mal ein Test dazu gemacht....

Vor dem Benchmark...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Benchmark....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis zu 100°C ist schon eine Hausnummer, aber dann dürfte solch ein passiv Kühler(micro) doch auch nicht mehr ausreichen? oder?
Klar Wasserkühlung wäre das beste, das Problem darin sehe ich aber eher darin eines meiner PCIe Slots zu verwenden, da meine CPU nur 16 Lanes hergibt.
Wie die M.2 jetzt verbaut ist hat meine Grafikkarte weiterhin 16 Lanes angebunden, würde ich eine weitere Steckkarte einstecken würde diese mir 4 Lans weg nehmen, so dass meine Grafikkarte nur noch mit 8 Lans laufen würde.

PS. Beim öffnen der Bilder ein weiteres mal drauf klicken um diese in einem extra Tab des Browsers zu öffnen.
Dann wird es größer angezeigt und ist alles besser zu erkennen.


----------



## HisN (18. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Ich würde bei Temperaturen um 100° schon wieder von einem Messfehler ausgehen.
Das Ding würde gnadenlos abstürzen.


----------



## IICARUS (18. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Habe ich vorhin auch gedacht, denn das System läuft Problemlos und die normale Temperaturanzeige ging heute im normal Betrieb nicht über 48 Grad.
Nach dem Benchmark lag sie bei 66 Grad höchste Temperatur.


----------



## HisN (18. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Da ich diese Woche ehe was bestellt habe, habe ich mir jetzt doch den _Aqua Computer kryoM.2 micro_ Passivkühler mit dazu bestellt, denn auf diese 10 Euro soll es am ende nicht hängen.
Zur Erinnerung... in *Benchmark* kam ich auf eine Temperatur von etwa 67°C und mit dem Controller sogar an die 100°C.

In einem Test Gestern ohne den Kühler hatte ich kurz eine spitze von 70°C und dann überwiegend die 66-69°C.
Der Controller kam auch hier wieder an die 102°C.

In einem Test mit dem Kühler jedoch sieht es ganz anders aus.
Zum Testen nutzte ich das _CrystalDiskMark6_.
Die Setting dazu waren 32GiB und 9 Durchläufe.

Daher lief der Test auch einige Zeitlang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die SSD Temperatrur erreichte nun nur noch 57°C und der Controller nur noch 71°C.
Zuletzt dachten wir die Temperaturanzeige des Controller wäre Fehlerhaft, nun sieht es aber ganz anders aus.

Die Temperatur in Idle/Office scheint sich nun bei 41°C und 46°C nach etwa 30 min eingependelt zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese 41 Grad hatte ich Gestern auch ohne Kühler, aber es kann sein das die Temperatur noch etwas niedriger sinken wird.
Aber selbst wenn sie nicht tiefer runter geht lag zuvor die Temperatur des Controller dabei fast bei 60 Grad.

In diesem Sinn... der Kühler ist vielleicht nicht zwingend notwendig, aber mit ist es besser und wird die Lebensdauer der SSD ggf. zugute kommen.
Fazit: In meinem Fall hat es etwa 10-15°C mit der SSD und etwa 30 Grad mit der Controller Temperatur unter extreme Last ausgemacht.

Ohne Kühler kam die Temperatur des Controller auch im Idle/Office bis an die 71°C, jetzt liegt sie auch unter 50°C.


----------



## amdahl (22. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Passt vielleicht zum Thema "was bringt es" und "was braucht man dafür"
Samsung 950 Pro M.2 Additional Cooling Testing


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Stimmt, aber jede M.2 SSD kann wiederum anders ausfallen.

Wobei bei mir wegen der  verbauten Radiatoren (Wakü) kein guten Airflow habe, da ich durch die Radiatoren warme Luft ins Gehäuse bekomme.
Daher können sich mit einem anderem System die Temperaturen wieder unterscheiden, vor allem wenn dann noch eine Grafikkarte darüber verbaut ist die noch ein Luftzug drauf bläst.
In meinem Fall ist meine Grafikkarte auch Wasser gekühlt, so das keine Lüfter vorhanden sind.

Bei mir kommt aber von hinten genug Luft rein, da die Rückseite gut Luft durchlässig ist.
Ansonsten sitzt hinten noch ein 140er Lufter der warme Luft raus fördert.

Habe aber den Aufkleber der M.2 aus Garantiegründen nicht entfernt, möglich das da noch ein paar Grad drin sind wenn der Wärneleitpad direkt drauf sitzt.
Der Wärmeleitpad kam mir zuvor sehr dick vor. Habe jedoch dann gesehen das es eine Art dicke WLP ist, die sich besser auf der M.2 durch den hohen druck der Klammern selbst anpassen wird.


----------



## DARPA (23. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

@ IICARUS:
Bestätigt absolut meine Erfahrungen mit den Temperaturen.
Ausserdem sieht es mit dem Kryo viel besser aus als nur mit der nackten Platte. Allein dadurch fand ich es schon lohnenswert


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Bin jetzt mit den Temperaturen auch sehr zufrieden, danke dir für den Hinweis. 
Finde auch das es mit dem Kühlkörper sehr gut aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigem, wer die komplette M.2 mit dem Kühlkörper bedeckt haben möchte als auch der Teil mit der Schraube kann sich den Kühler von EK-WB kaufen.


----------



## HisN (24. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Ich hab die großen Kühler, weil ich ne Zugriffsanzeige wollte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Den finde ich auch besser und viel schöner, nur bei mir würde der die Lans der Grafikkarte nehmen, da meine CPU nur 16x mit bringt.
Gibt es ja sogar Wasser gekühlt.


----------



## DARPA (24. März 2018)

*AW: Bringt ein M.2 Kühler dem normalen Nutzer etwas?*

Wie jetzt, LEDs die ne Funktion haben? Wie oldschool


----------

